# Good sewing machine for shortening/hemming T-shirts?



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My mom would like to hem several T-shirts about 4 inches shorter than their current length. Any suggestions what to use so that the hem looks professional?
Thanks in advance, Anna


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to own a serger, would you? Or have someone you can borrow one from? That's really the machine you need to use.

If you were 1000 miles closer, you could borrow mine...

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd love to know how to do this also. I don't have a serger, but I've tried many different stitches on my sewing machine, and nothing looks good.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

A serger or even a hemmer would be the best.  There are many sergers for very reasonable prices.  I own a Brother serger I purchased from Amazon.  It is great.

Like Leslie, if you were close, you could use mine.

By the way, a serger can be used for many sewing tasks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, I will check to see if anyone we know has a serger we could borrow. If not, we will look into buying one.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What makes a serger different than a regular sewing machine?
Paula


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.sergerplace.com/SergerQuestionsAnswers.htm

That link might answer some of your questions. A serger will give you a finished edge and cut the allowance. A person that sews might have both. There are some things a serger can not do that a sewing machine can. I have both.

My little brother serger was a good bargain on Amazon and comes with great directions. Good luck. Stitching is such fun.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks lonestar!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

If it cuts the excess fabric automatically, how do you hem with it since you need to keep the fabric on both sides of the hem?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

You can use the serger in different ways.  The knife can be disengaged- at least in mine.  Turn the hem up on a t-shirt.  Some are serged.  I will try to find a site with photos or good instructions.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a hem foot for my serger


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.singerco.com/pdf/Blind_Hem.pdf

This instruction sheet shows how the serger can hem. It explains it better than I can. It's called a blind stitch/hem. The serger can do a lot. The serger and sewing machines complement each other. I haven't sewn much lately but just reading this thread and looking for the information has inspired me to dust off the machines.


----------

